# Black Jetta MK4 headliner (fake suede)



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

So I just got finished. To say it was tough was an understatement. This is very difficult to do because the fabric was completely non stretch. This meant that i really had to bend and twist and pull the fabric around the tough corners and I finally just got finished. I'm pretty happy with the result and hopefully it should look pretty good when I get around to installing it.
I got the headliner and pillars from a scrap yard for around $60 as I didn't want to mess up my own on my first attempt.
First of all I got all the pillars done. The 'A' and 'C' pillars were easy enough and I done those myself. I had the B pillars done by a professional and I think it was worth it because they look stunning. They cost around $50.
Then I moved onto the headliner and took it one step at a time. I knew it wouldn't be easy and that's why it took me so long. I wanted to do it as well as I could. There are a few small wrinkles in the very difficult areas but they are not really noticeable and will be even less so when the headliner is installed because I've made sure they are hidden behind fittings.
The cost of the Fabric was $40 from an ebay seller here in the UK and that was for 59 inches x 6 Meters. This was quite a lot and I have a lot of fabric left over. I'd say that it was a wise move because I probably have enough to cover about 3 sets of pillars and this may prove useful in the future. I used around 1 and a half 600ml tins of strong spray adhesive, they were $10 each.  I found this very useful for doing the large areas with the spray and then for the edges and important areas I sprayed the glue into a glass bowl and used a small paintbrush to paint the glue on. It's important to wait until the glue is dried a little as wet glue can seep through the fabric easily. This happened to me a couple of times but luckily is is only on very small spots (worst one being around 5mm by 2mm) and i don't think it will be noticed.
So the total cost was about $170 although $60 of this was for a completely new headliner and pillars. Also you could do the B pillars yourself so that would knock off another $50 which would mean a total cost of around $60 would be realistic.
So here's a few pictures. Tell me what you think.
Baz
The B pillars








All The pillars








The front of the headliner/visor area (incredibly dificult to cover)








Total headliner finished. You can see here how black the fabric was because I can't even get a good picture of it.








Al done and ready to install.


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: Black Jetta MK4 headliner (Bazmcc)*

OK
Here's what i've done so far. As you can see - no rear bars screwed in yet because i can't but i'll be going back to the donor car to salvage whatever i can to make them fit. I think it doesn't look too bad.
Baz


----------



## johnoneal (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: Black Jetta MK4 headliner (Bazmcc)*

looks great. i know my next project


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: Black Jetta MK4 headliner (johnoneal)*

That looks nice - you did a really good job filling the countours of the visors with the material. I did the same thing about a year ago, using a similar fake suede that was incapable of stretching. However, I found that over time the tight areas pulled loose from the headliner, which was very irritating. Perhaps I didn't use enough glue, or perhaps I let it sit too long, but I'm coming up with a new way to do the headliner over.


----------



## charlatan (Jan 7, 2004)

*Re: Black Jetta MK4 headliner (DHill)*

so, are you gonna finish it with black plastic, or leave the tan?


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: Black Jetta MK4 headliner (DHill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DHill* »_That looks nice - you did a really good job filling the countours of the visors with the material. I did the same thing about a year ago, using a similar fake suede that was incapable of stretching. However, I found that over time the tight areas pulled loose from the headliner, which was very irritating. Perhaps I didn't use enough glue, or perhaps I let it sit too long, but I'm coming up with a new way to do the headliner over.









Hi
I already have that covered








I found a supplier with stretchable suede.
Baz


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: Black Jetta MK4 headliner (charlatan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *charlatan* »_so, are you gonna finish it with black plastic, or leave the tan?

Tan?????
It's white. And yes it'll stay white because the 2 tone effect looks fantastic when you see it in person.
Baz


----------



## charlatan (Jan 7, 2004)

*Re: Black Jetta MK4 headliner (Bazmcc)*

White? What year had white interior?! My monitor made it look tan/grey...whoops.


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: Black Jetta MK4 headliner (charlatan)*

It's an easy mistake to make but a lot of the UK spec Boras have white interiors. Both mine and my parents are white interiors and there were also Grey and Tan available depending on the trim level and color. They are both TDIs so that's maybe what the difference is.
Baz


----------



## TickTack (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: Black Jetta MK4 headliner (Bazmcc)*

Looks amazing, wow. Where can I find some stretchable fabric?


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: Black Jetta MK4 headliner (TickTack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TickTack* »_Looks amazing, wow. Where can I find some stretchable fabric?

I'm working on it. Its not easily found.
Baz


----------



## Shamrock (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: Black Jetta MK4 headliner (Bazmcc)*

looks like factory gray to me but okay, i painted mine with black primer turned out awesome and the primer held pretty well


----------

